# PLEASE HELP! Chinese Algae Eaters acting very strange



## Fishy3 (Nov 19, 2009)

First my 2 inch golden c.a.e. started looking weird. It was bloated and had blood spots on various places right under the scales, and breathing fast. I separated into my sick tank but after a few days was looking better again so I put it back in my large aquarium. Now, my 4 inch normal c.a.e. is really sick too, he is very bloated and laying on his side, he has the same symptoms as the golden one just much more severe. He can hardly move. The bloodspots are the most severe near around his fins on the sides and his anal opening. What do they have and is it curable? Please please help!


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

what are you water parameters and what size is your tank??


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

If water parameters are OK, would try Kanamycin for internal bleeding. In severe case, nitrofurazone green + kanamycin. Again, rough assumption! Any pics?
No med until water is OK.
Hope it's not too late.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

cerianthus said:


> If water parameters are OK, would try Kanamycin for internal bleeding.
> No med until water is OK.
> Hopr it's not too late.



Define OK? - not to be an ass, but check for decay under the gravel too -- that's where a lot of people don't look -- disease will always start out with decay in the aquarium... i learned the hard way and several hundreds of dollars down the drain.


----------



## Fishy3 (Nov 19, 2009)

i have absolutely no idea what the parameters but the tank size is 50 gallon, i cleaned my entire aquarium gravel and everything about 3 months ago so decay shouldnt be a problem i dont think. i dont know how to insert images


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

well.....it is highly recommended that you change some water weekly...i change 25% of the water from my 20 gallon. when you change your water i would used a dechlorinator like PRIME. 3 months is plenty of time for something to be decayin beneath your gravel....how long has the tank been set up and how long have u had the CAE??


----------



## Fishy3 (Nov 19, 2009)

molliefan09 said:


> well.....it is highly recommended that you change some water weekly...i change 25% of the water from my 20 gallon. when you change your water i would used a dechlorinator like PRIME. 3 months is plenty of time for something to be decayin beneath your gravel....how long has the tank been set up and how long have u had the CAE??


I do, I change the water weekly at least 10% usually more. I also vaccuum out the gravel when I do that. We have very soft well water without any chlorine in it so I doubt that is the problem.
What could be decaying beneath my gravel? The tank has been set up for more than a year and I've had the CAE for 2+ years. Not that that matters anymore because it died.


----------

